# Missing Bee's



## ShannonS (Sep 9, 2014)

I had 6 nucs that I combined about a month and a half ago that wasn't very strong to help strengthen up for the winter. I caged and kept the best 3 laying queens from the 6 nucs and disposed of the other 3. I made sure to mark the 3 I kept in a different color just for my remembrance and notes. After combining the 6 it made 3 full 10 frame lang's so I went ahead and added another deep, half of the second deep had drawn comb and the other half new foundation. Checked on them 10 days after the merge and all 3 hives appeared to be thriving and progressing very rapidly. They had drawn out about half of the frames with the new foundation and the queen already laying in them. I let them alone until yesterday when I noticed that a large portion of the bee's in 2 of the hives were gone. The queens I marked are still in the hives and laying good, it was loaded with every stage of bee's. There is no queen or swarm cells on any of the frames or signs that some may have swarmed. They are not over crowded, have plenty of food along with hive top feeders which I keep full and they about 30 acres of Goldenrod to forage. Could it just be a coincidence that I had that many bee's die out at or around the same time in 2 hives? I'm baffled by this... Any good thoughts or suggestions as to what may have happened?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Did you get your first cold nights or maybe even frost recently?


----------



## ShannonS (Sep 9, 2014)

JRG13 said:


> Did you get your first cold nights or maybe even frost recently?


No sir, the lowest night has been 59 and the lowes have been averaging mid to upper 60's. I live in south GA near the FL line.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

It sounds like a classic CCD. Queen, brood and a few nurse bees left...and the foragers disappear.


----------



## ShannonS (Sep 9, 2014)

Should I remove the top super and put them in one deep for the winter to minimize the wasted space so they can control the temp easier or leave both supers in place?


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Did you treat for mites or check for mites? Any idea why they were weak to start?


----------



## ShannonS (Sep 9, 2014)

They were late purchased nucs. The mite check was very very small, I treated anyways since it was this late which is when I noticed the lower number of bee's.


----------

